# [FREE] [APP] Slick Rotary Dialer



## parco (Oct 10, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hi rootzwiki,

I'm looking for testers on my latest app, Slick Rotary Dialer.
I have spent a lot of time designing it to give the most real experience, please let me know what you think.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.demarco.rotaryphone

Thank you,
Paul


----------

